

Decide.com Acquired by eBay - jobowoo
http://allthingsd.com/20130906/ebay-acquires-price-research-site-decide-com/

======
byoung2
_The acquisition price was not disclosed, and eBay execs said it is not large
enough to require disclosure in a SEC filing._

Does anyone know the minimum acquisition price that would require disclosure?
Is it a fixed price, or does it vary by company?

~~~
makeshifthoop
It varies by the company. I did a little bit of research and found this quora
article. [http://www.quora.com/Mergers-and-Acquisitions-2/For-a-
public...](http://www.quora.com/Mergers-and-Acquisitions-2/For-a-public-
company-when-does-the-size-of-an-acquisition-have-to-be-disclosed-publicly)

~~~
byoung2
Thanks for the link! So there isn't a specific number, but it is "material" if
the amount is enough that a reasonable person relying on a report would change
his opinion based on the inclusion or omission of the disclosure. So a $70
billion company buying a $100 million startup is probably not going to change
any opinions, but that same company buying a $12 billion company will.

